
Windows now includes gaming cheat detection at the system level - maltalex
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/10/microsoft-rolls-out-system-level-anti-cheating-tech-for-windows-devs/
======
maltalex
> The feature, which is now documented on the Windows Dev Center lets
> developers easily prioritize a game as a protected process, cutting off some
> of the most common cheating methods by essentially preventing outside
> programs from looking at or altering the game's memory.

How long until it's used by malware to make reverse-engineering harder?

